# January - Red point Ragdoll 6 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

BERTIE,JANUARY, LUKIE & LILY

Sadly due to a marriage breakup they have found themselves in rescue.

All of these cats came in together and can go as singles or in pairs

January - Red point Ragdoll 6 yrs old Lovely girl very affectionate. Neutered/microchipped ... she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

So many cats wanting homes Kelly!
Here's hoping they all find the homes they truelly deserve!
DT


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

It's such a shame they have to be split up.
If only I could marry a millionaire & take care of all the cats !


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi 

I adopted my boys from rags rehome - they can help re home January by adding her to their site. Do you have their details? xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap we help them as well, with home checks, transport etc whenever they ask for help. This little girlie already has lots of interest so I doubt she will be waiting long


----------



## Ulysses (Sep 22, 2011)

I think its a shame that she alone has lots of interest was hoping the 4 of them could stay together


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

in an ideal world that would be really nice but sadly it just doesn't happen too often in rescue, where someone wants to home them all together


----------

